# Back up camra for truck



## deathpie5000 (May 18, 2009)

Iv got a friend whos got a wired back up camra the live wire reads 8volts output. I am wondering is it supposed to be 12 volts i cant get a clear connection some times it will work but most of the time not i have an aria splicex and thats where the. Onne tion is failing. I have no idea who makes the camra or model and such info.


----------

